# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Lesma preta??

## miguelcarreira

Boas a todos,

mais uma vez os aquários marinhos conseguem surpreender-me,

hoje descobri mais um animal no meu aqua que não sei de onde veio nem muito mesmo o que é.

segue foto:

DSC_0261w.jpg

para quem não tem noção é tipo uma lesma com uma concha por cima

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 
Embora a imagem não seja esclarecedora, pela tua descrição será uma stomatella, e se de facto for (sugeria que colocasses mais fotografias e com melhor detalhe porque não somos adivinhos) é um excelente organismo a ter no sistema e oxalá tenhas muitas mais.

Pedro Nuno

----------


## miguelcarreira

Boas Pedro,


as minhas desculpas pela fraca foto mas ainda ando a esplorar isto da fotografia de aquarios especialmente a macro, mas isso são contas de outro rosário.

sim pela dica é de facto um stomatella, fica uma foto exactamente igual á que eu tenho:

StomatellaB.jpg

obrigado pela dica Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Procura obter mais, sejam pretas ou outras, porque se reproduzem e são excelentes para o sistema. Normalmente as Stomatella chegam à boleia na RV ou em corais e os lojistas frequentemente arranjam algumas a quem lhas pede.

Pedro Nuno

----------

